# Patchouli...



## LJA (May 23, 2009)

Okay so where's the deal on patch EO?  I looked at my local health food/vitamin stores today and the cheapest I've found was $16 an ounce.

That's crazy talk, am I right?
TIA!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

It is crazy , but it's so worth it , I love patchouli and it blends with a ton of other scents , it is a good grounding scent too. A little seems to go a long way .

Kitn


----------



## LJA (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Kitn.  It seems to be the going rate.  I've been comparing prices.  I don't wanna buy crap either.


----------



## Lindy (May 26, 2009)

Being the cheapie that I am - I buy the FO....I'm only looking for the scent not the herbal properties....


----------



## LJA (May 26, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Being the cheapie that I am - I buy the FO....I'm only looking for the scent not the herbal properties....



I actually bought that too.  SimplyE suggested a good one, and I got it.  I wondered though if the people who'd be most likely to purchase patch products would be opposed to the FO.


----------



## Lindy (May 27, 2009)

It hasn't stopped the people who had requested that scent here - they simply wanted the scent.


----------



## carebear (May 27, 2009)

oooh I just saw it somewhere for $45 per pound (I think) - it's come down so fast lately!

Here it is:  Symphony Scents (formerly Scent Shack). http://symphonyscents.com/catalog/produ ... a40a158ae1
I've never bought EOs there but their FOs are fan-tabulous.  I believe they can be trusted.

New Directions has it for $71/pound for the dark (better than the light, IMO).  I can pretty much guarantee theirs will rock!

I'm sure there are other bargains around lately too.


----------



## LJA (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, carebear!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 27, 2009)

When you purchase even patchouli fo you will notice companies will put a disclaimer saying the price of patchouli rose so much that they had to put up the price. I get my patchouli fo from aromahaven. I get my eo's from between friends too and their 1oz pat eo is 14.00 but they have terrific prices.


----------



## heartsong (May 28, 2009)

*x*

i've never been a fan of patchouli, but when i was living in washinton state it was very popular.

now, here in the south it just doen't move at all.

i buy all my e/o's from www.libertynatural.com

i really like their quality and selection.  and, to me anyway, it had a great more floral scent.  some stuff i've come accross smells like a cross between bugspray and old socks! LOL!

they have an incredible selection of e/o's, butters and oils.  they are in oregon, and in 18 years i've always gotten great customer service and quality ingredients.

what else is nice you can order in very tiny amounts-to sample so you don't make costly mistakes.

their egyptian rose geranium is to die for and soaps beautifully!


----------



## honor435 (May 29, 2009)

pachouli goes a long way, i think i didnt even use a tblspoon, i also added a sandalwood fo though. ( my recipe make a little over 2 lbs of soap).


----------

